# need a moving company from Ireland to Canada



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a recommendation for a moving company to take our prized posessions to canada... Halifax or Calgary (don't know yet). How do these things work, are we going to have to deal with large multinational companies that deal with local agents?

Also are there any common mistakes people make when moving?

thanks in advance


----------



## aoibhinn (Aug 21, 2009)

kiwijbob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a recommendation for a moving company to take our prized posessions to canada... Halifax or Calgary (don't know yet). How do these things work, are we going to have to deal with large multinational companies that deal with local agents?
> 
> ...


Hi there 

We got crown locators based around Ireland the company my husband works for paid for a container and we fill up with everything . We took our mattress for both our bed and daughters bed . They packed everything up even unopened alcohol bottles but customs removed them cos we didn't declare them. some issue with the drink anyway. We got three quotes for re locators and there wasn't much difference in price. We had friends who recommended crown. It takes 6-8 weeks for delivery so just to be aware of that in mind when moving if you want your stuff to be there before you. We packed our duvets and kids stuff with us in suitcases and we had part furnished house rented so that helped . crown came the day before we left and packed everything up, we got it maybe just over six weeks later and they unpacked everything. If you buy duvets here and have duvets cover from Ireland they don't fit them here. but that's another blog. Hope this helps.


----------



## Londonuck (May 3, 2011)

crown relocators?


----------



## aoibhinn (Aug 21, 2009)

Londonuck said:


> crown relocators?


Pamela Joyce
Operations Supervisor
Crown worldwide
Unit 15
Northwest Business Park
Ballycoolin
Dublin 15
Ireland
Tel: 00353 1 8850171
email: [email protected]
International Moving Company, Relocation Services, International Movers - Crown Relocations


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheers for that, I have to admit I was surprised at how expensive the shipping 
and moving costs were coming too... I'm going to try and do it myself (will I 
regret this??) Basically just get the stuff packed on pallets and ship it with a 
freight company. gotta save on the dollars


----------

